# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  فیزیک اقای کازرانیان و خیلی سبز؟!(مشکل منبع فیزیک)

## Mr.Gentleman

سلام 
عصرتون بخیر رفقا
ی سوال داشتم 
اگه کسی فیزیکش در حد خط فقر باشه و بخاد با فیزیک صنعتی شریف اقای کازرانیان بیاد جلو باید کتاب تستش چی باشه؟راستش خوده اقای کازرانیان میگن جامع خیلی سبز ولی من میبینم حجمش کمه حدود 500صفحه و نمیدونم چکار کنم
و اینکه کسایی که فیزیکشون ضعیف بود و با اقای کازرانیان پیش رفتن تونستن فیزیک کنکور امسالو چند درصد بزنند؟
شاید اونایی که دارن این تاپیک میخونن خیلی وقته دنبال منبع فیزیکم 
ضمنا قبلا گاج نقره ای داشتم زیاد باهاش حال نکردم

----------


## Armin80

> سلام 
> عصرتون بخیر رفقا
> ی سوال داشتم 
> اگه کسی فیزیکش در حد خط فقر باشه و بخاد با فیزیک صنعتی شریف اقای کازرانیان بیاد جلو باید کتاب تستش چی باشه؟راستش خوده اقای کازرانیان میگن جامع خیلی سبز ولی من میبینم حجمش کمه حدود 500صفحه و نمیدونم چکار کنم
> و اینکه کسایی که فیزیکشون ضعیف بود و با اقای کازرانیان پیش رفتن تونستن فیزیک کنکور امسالو چند درصد بزنند؟
> شاید اونایی که دارن این تاپیک میخونن خیلی وقته دنبال منبع فیزیکم 
> ضمنا قبلا گاج نقره ای داشتم زیاد باهاش حال نکردم


سلام 
اگه با گاج حال نکردی برو خیلی سبز 4 جلدی بعدش برو جامع(چون جامع فقط تالیفی داره اونم از نوع سختش)خیلی سبز با صنعتی شریف +درس خوندن خوب=فیزیک بالای 90 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> سلام 
> اگه با گاج حال نکردی برو خیلی سبز 4 جلدی بعدش برو جامع(چون جامع فقط تالیفی داره اونم از نوع سختش)خیلی سبز با صنعتی شریف +درس خوندن خوب=فیزیک بالای 90


 :Yahoo (77): 
شما منظورت این بود خیلی سبز چهار جلدی بگیرم+صنعتی شریف فیلماشو ببینم؟

----------


## Armin80

> شما منظورت این بود خیلی سبز چهار جلدی بگیرم+صنعتی شریف فیلماشو ببینم؟


سلام منطورم این بود 4 جلدی بگیر اگه احساس کردی ضغیفی فیلم صنعتی شریف ببینی اگه واقعا خوب با اینا فیزیکتو عالی میدی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام 
> عصرتون بخیر رفقا
> ی سوال داشتم 
> اگه کسی فیزیکش در حد خط فقر باشه و بخاد با فیزیک صنعتی شریف اقای کازرانیان بیاد جلو باید کتاب تستش چی باشه؟راستش خوده اقای کازرانیان میگن جامع خیلی سبز ولی من میبینم حجمش کمه حدود 500صفحه و نمیدونم چکار کنم
> و اینکه کسایی که فیزیکشون ضعیف بود و با اقای کازرانیان پیش رفتن تونستن فیزیک کنکور امسالو چند درصد بزنند؟
> شاید اونایی که دارن این تاپیک میخونن خیلی وقته دنبال منبع فیزیکم 
> ضمنا قبلا گاج نقره ای داشتم زیاد باهاش حال نکردم


چقد تو حاشیه ای دادا . یچی بگیر روش تست بزن دیگه . چ اهمیتی داره چی باشه . تموم کردی برو کتاب بعدی / آقای کازرانیان از جوکار تست میدن نه خیلی سبز .

----------


## Nikolai

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



چقد تو حاشیه ای دادا . یچی بگیر روش تست بزن دیگه . چ اهمیتی داره چی باشه . تموم کردی برو کتاب بعدی / آقای کازرانیان از جوکار تست میدن نه خیلی سبز .


نمی خواستم نقل قولت بگیرم می خواستم به همون تشکر قناعت کنم ولی نشد دقیقا مشکلش همینی هس که تشخیص دادی هر روز ی تاپیک برا هر درسی و هر کتابی می زنه_

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> چقد تو حاشیه ای دادا . یچی بگیر روش تست بزن دیگه . چ اهمیتی داره چی باشه . تموم کردی برو کتاب بعدی / آقای کازرانیان از جوکار تست میدن نه خیلی سبز .


آره خیلی حاشیه ام دست خودمم نیست کمال گرام .....این دیویل هم میدونه که همینجا میگم نوکرشم هستم ...نپس میگی جوکار بگیرم محمد؟

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> _نمی خواستم نقل قولت بگیرم می خواستم به همون تشکر قناعت کنم ولی نشد دقیقا مشکلش همینی هس که تشخیص دادی هر روز ی تاپیک برا هر درسی و هر کتابی می زنه_


میدونم داداش دست خودم نیست

----------


## Nikolai

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.Gentleman


میدونم داداش دست خودم نیست


داداش وسواست مال اینه که تست نمی زنی و درس نمی خونی و دل و نمین دازی تو کار بابا هر چی دلت خواست بخر ولی بخونش نترس باش و نترس ازین که شاید فلان منبع ناقص باشه کتابایه بازار 70 درصد محتواشون مث همه هر کدوم و خواستی بخر و بخون_

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> _داداش وسواست مال اینه که تست نمی زنی و درس نمی خونی و دل و نمین دازی تو کار بابا هر چی دلت خواست بخر ولی بخونش نترس باش و نترس ازین که شاید فلان منبع ناقص باشه کتابایه بازار 70 درصد محتواشون مث همه هر کدوم و خواستی بخر و بخون_


خب میخام به فیلمه بخورره

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> آره خیلی حاشیه ام دست خودمم نیست کمال گرام .....این دیویل هم میدونه که همینجا میگم نوکرشم هستم ...نپس میگی جوکار بگیرم محمد؟


آره دادا جوکار بگیر کتاب خوبیه . تا 84-86 میتونی باش بیای بالا بعد از اون هم کتاب مکملش رو بگیر تستای خفن تر داره

----------


## Nikolai

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.Gentleman


خب میخام به فیلمه بخورره


مگه لباس شلواره که می خوای باهاش ست باشه هر کتابی که می خوای بخون هر فصل و که دیدی برو رو کتاب تست همون فصل و بخون والسلام_

----------


## Nikolai

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



آره دادا جوکار بگیر کتاب خوبیه . تا 84-86 میتونی باش بیای بالا بعد از اون هم کتاب مکملش رو بگیر تستای خفن تر داره


همین آقای جوکار الان کتاب iq جدید گاج و نوشته ینی خودش به انتشارات خودش گفته زکی محمد من فقط ی سوال دارم ازت قبول داری منابع 70 درصد مطالبشون مث همه؟_

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> _همین آقای جوکار الان کتاب iq جدید گاج و نوشته ینی خودش به انتشارات خودش گفته زکی محمد من فقط ی سوال دارم ازت قبول داری منابع 70 درصد مطالبشون مث همه؟_


اون مال خودشه این مال داداششه ... از این جیب به اون جیبه دیگه ...
بیشتر از 70 درصد مثل همه ...بعضیا شیوه بیانشون فقط فرق داره

----------


## Nikolai

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



اون مال خودشه این مال داداششه ... از این جیب به اون جیبه دیگه ...
بیشتر از 70 درصد مثل همه ...بعضیا شیوه بیانشون فقط فرق داره


آره می دونم داداششه اون حرفتم درسته در واقع ازین جیب به اون جیبه ولی به نظرم با هم اختلاف پیدا کردن که رفت واس خودش ی دکان جدید باز کردمستر جنتلمن من دیگه برات پیام خصوصی نمی فرستم خودت برو تو مصاحبه هایه رتبه هایه برتر ببین چی می خوندن مثلا معین علا گاج می خوند منم بت بگم فلان منبع خوبه به این دلیل حرفم و قبول نمی کنی بنظرم تو که ترس انتخاب منبع داری بهترین کار برات انتخاب منبع رتبه هایه برتره همینا رو گرفتن خوندن موفقم شدن پس تو هم اگه همینار رو بخونی و ترسم نداشته باشی ان شالله که موفقی_

----------


## eli94

پسر اریایی بودی درسته؟
شنیدم کارزانیان با جامع سبز کار میکنه برخلاف سالای قبل....
بعدشم شما 80 فیزیکو میخوای چیکار؟ میدونی چقد باید تست بزنی تا به 80 برسی؟ میدونی چقدر تو کنکور وقتتو میگیره؟
1نگاه به سوالات زیست و شیمی انداختی؟؟؟
الان اونارو مسلطی تنها غمت 80 فیزیکه؟
شما با فیزیک 40 50 پزشکی قبول میشی...جامع سبزم کافی و کامله..500 ص کمه؟  10ماه مونده تا کنکور..با وقت دوره حساب کردی؟؟؟
نکنین اینکارارو
شما بیشترین تایمتون برا زیست و شیمی باید باشه
سروش مویینی با 2تا 80 ب بالا تو ریاضی فیزیک رتبه زیرگروه 1ش افتضاح بود..
بخدا وقت زمینتو و کمی از ریاضی و فیزیکتو برا زیست و شیمی بزاری بازم کم میاری...سوالات امسال و پارسالو ببین..زیست تخیلی...نمیشه تو تایم خودش زد
 ریاضی فیزیکتو تا 40 50 بزن..بسه.باید برای زیستت وقت بزاری

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> پسر اریایی بودی درسته؟
> شنیدم کارزانیان با جامع سبز کار میکنه برخلاف سالای قبل....
> بعدشم شما 80 فیزیکو میخوای چیکار؟ میدونی چقد باید تست بزنی تا به 80 برسی؟ میدونی چقدر تو کنکور وقتتو میگیره؟
> 1نگاه به سوالات زیست و شیمی انداختی؟؟؟
> الان اونارو مسلطی تنها غمت 80 فیزیکه؟
> شما با فیزیک 40 50 پزشکی قبول میشی...جامع سبزم کافی و کامله..500 ص کمه؟  10ماه مونده تا کنکور..با وقت دوره حساب کردی؟؟؟
> نکنین اینکارارو
> شما بیشترین تایمتون برا زیست و شیمی باید باشه
> سروش مویینی با 2تا 80 ب بالا تو ریاضی فیزیک رتبه زیرگروه 1ش افتضاح بود..
> ...


آغا شایعست کازرانیان با جوکار کار میکنه  :Yahoo (21): 

ریاضی فیزیک رو باید جدی گرفت :



فک کنم داروسازی تهران اورده بود . البته این دومین کنکورش بوده ....

----------


## eli94

همین الان رفتم دی وی دی اول صنعت شریفو نگاه کردم.. 
کارزانیان با سبز کار میکنه..روز اول اومده به بچه ها گفته جامع سبز بگیرین

کسی که 40 50 میزنه ریاضی فیزیکو معلومه که جدی گرفته..مگه الکیه زدن اون درصدا..زحمت زیاد میخواد

با رتبه کشوری پزشکی رو انتخاب نمیکنن... فقط زیر گروه 1.. سروش مویینیم رتیه کشوریش عالی بود زیر گروه 1 شده بود حدود 10هزار
این یعنی فاجعه..زیستوباید باید بالا زد... دلتونو ب رتبه کشوری خوش نکنید چون من خودم زمینو بالا زدم رتبه کشوریم داشت منفجر میشد  عالی اومد ه بود ولی زیستم خیلی خوب نبود یعنی متوسط بود و پزشکی شهرستان قبول شدم..  چون زمینم بالا بود رتبه کشوریمو ترکونده بود ولی بدردم نمخورد..من رتیه زیر گروه 1میخواستم

----------


## Nikolai

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط eli94


همین الان رفتم دی وی دی اول صنعت شریفو نگاه کردم.. 
کارزانیان با سبز کار میکنه..روز اول اومده به بچه ها گفته جامع سبز بگیرین

کسی که 40 50 میزنه ریاضی فیزیکو معلومه که جدی گرفته..مگه الکیه زدن اون درصدا..زحمت زیاد میخواد

با رتبه کشوری پزشکی رو انتخاب نمیکنن... فقط زیر گروه 1.. سروش مویینیم رتیه کشوریش عالی بود زیر گروه 1 شده بود حدود 10هزار
این یعنی فاجعه..زیستوباید باید بالا زد... دلتونو ب رتبه کشوری خوش نکنید چون من خودم زمینو بالا زدم رتبه کشوریم داشت منفجر میشد  عالی اومد ه بود ولی زیستم خیلی خوب نبود یعنی متوسط بود و پزشکی شهرستان قبول شدم..  چون زمینم بالا بود رتبه کشوریمو ترکونده بود ولی بدردم نمخورد..من رتیه زیر گروه 1میخواستم


من فک کنم رتبه در منطقه ای که اینجا نوشته شده همون رتبه در منطقه ایه که برا زیر گروه یکه با این اینکه چیزی نوشته نشده_

----------


## eli94

> _من فک کنم رتبه در منطقه ای که اینجا نوشته شده همون رتبه در منطقه ایه که برا زیر گروه یکه با این اینکه چیزی نوشته نشده_


نه عزیزم  رتبه منطقه همون رتبه کل تو منطقه ست..نه زیر گروه...

رتبه کل بی ارزشترین عدد تو کارنامست

----------


## Nikolai

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط eli94


همین الان رفتم دی وی دی اول صنعت شریفو نگاه کردم.. 
کارزانیان با سبز کار میکنه..روز اول اومده به بچه ها گفته جامع سبز بگیرین

کسی که 40 50 میزنه ریاضی فیزیکو معلومه که جدی گرفته..مگه الکیه زدن اون درصدا..زحمت زیاد میخواد

با رتبه کشوری پزشکی رو انتخاب نمیکنن... فقط زیر گروه 1.. سروش مویینیم رتیه کشوریش عالی بود زیر گروه 1 شده بود حدود 10هزار
این یعنی فاجعه..زیستوباید باید بالا زد... دلتونو ب رتبه کشوری خوش نکنید چون من خودم زمینو بالا زدم رتبه کشوریم داشت منفجر میشد  عالی اومد ه بود ولی زیستم خیلی خوب نبود یعنی متوسط بود و پزشکی شهرستان قبول شدم..  چون زمینم بالا بود رتبه کشوریمو ترکونده بود ولی بدردم نمخورد..من رتیه زیر گروه 1میخواستم


من ی سوال ازتون دارم اصلا قصد جسارت یا فضولی ندارم فقط سوال برام پیش اومد اگه هم خواستین جواب ندین شما پزشکیه روزانه قبول شدید یا آزاد یا بین الملل؟_

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> همین الان رفتم دی وی دی اول صنعت شریفو نگاه کردم.. 
> کارزانیان با سبز کار میکنه..روز اول اومده به بچه ها گفته جامع سبز بگیرین


آره ولی فک کنم از شهریور-مهر به بعد منبع تست رو عوض کردن .(از قسمت 18 تو سایت توضیحات رو چک کنید نوشته تست فلان از کتاب جوکار)

 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

آره الی خانم عزیز همون پسر اریاییم 
ولی بچه ها جدا راست میگن خوده کازرانیان میگه خیلی سبز بگیرین ولی شنیدم رو جوکار کار میکنه ...همون فداییم رویه جوکار کار میکنه ...عجیبه!

----------


## eli94

> _من ی سوال ازتون دارم اصلا قصد جسارت یا فضولی ندارم فقط سوال برام پیش اومد اگه هم خواستین جواب ندین شما پزشکیه روزانه قبول شدید یا آزاد یا بین الملل؟_


من روزانه..ولی درصدام ب دندون میخورد..تاثیر قطعی معدل بود خیلی ضرر کردم..معدلم پایین بود
سوالی داشتین خصوصی بپرسین بحث تاپیک منحرف نشه

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

بچه ها حالا جوکار بگیرم یا سبز جامع یا سبز اونجوری الاناس که داداش عزیزمون دیویلو محمد بزنن سیم اخر

----------


## Nikolai

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.Gentleman


بچه ها حالا جوکار بگیرم یا سبز جامع یا سبز اونجوری الاناس که داداش عزیزمون دیویلو محمد بزنن سیم اخر


من نمی زنم به سیم آخر  جوابتو تو همون پست قبلی دادم برو بخون نه تنها برا فیزیک بلکه برا همه درسا_

----------


## Nikolai

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.Gentleman


آره الی خانم عزیز همون پسر اریاییم 
ولی بچه ها جدا راست میگن خوده کازرانیان میگه خیلی سبز بگیرین ولی شنیدم رو جوکار کار میکنه ...همون فداییم رویه جوکار کار میکنه ...عجیبه!


اون خیلی سبزی که کازرانیان می گه خیلی سبز جامع هست نه خیلی سبز 4 جلدی این دوتا رو با هم قاطی نکن خواهشادلیلشم می گه چون پارسال بچه ها نرسیدن بچه ها تست گاجو بزنن این نظر من نیستا که باش موافقم یا مخالف اینو خودشون گفتن_

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بچه ها حالا جوکار بگیرم یا سبز جامع یا سبز اونجوری الاناس که داداش عزیزمون دیویلو محمد بزنن سیم اخر


جوکار بگییییییییییر  :Yahoo (21):

----------

